# AIR VENT SHINGLE VENT ll



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

You should listen to your roofer.




RooferJim


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Upon looking at the type of shingle in question I see that what the shingle vent ll rep said may have been wrong. The part of shingle at the ridge where the ridge cap goes is flat the full length of the shingle. I would like to think the vent would lie on this part of the shingle. Maybe shift it down slightly if needed to a 4 1/2 inch exposure, or whatever is needed to keep the vent on the flat of the shingle. In this manor there will be no low spots.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Does any pro out there ever find need to caulk between the shingle and vent because of the tabs causing a gap between the vent and the shingle? Or do you adjust things so the need does not arise?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

As long as the shingles are installed correctly, the top smooth portion of the shingle can be adjusted to wind up being where the SV II needs to set on.

Unexposed caulk, ie; Caulk that is hidden from the UV of the sun and sandwiched in between two products does not weather like exposed caulking does.

Ed


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Ed


----------



## reliantroofer (Jan 9, 2008)

*No*

ShingleVent II is a good product, but with laminate shingles you can't flush the vent with the upper portion of the shingle. (The reveal line) This would leave the nails exposed through the slots and could cause a leak and/or corrosion. In WI we have had many problems with snow and ice build up lifting the vent off the roof. This is most likely associated with using smooth 2 1/2 in nails. I think we will be using 2 1/2 to 3 in ring shank nails for now on.


----------



## texasprd (May 14, 2011)

I didn't see anything in the forum rules against resurrecting an old thread, but please forgive me if I've sinned as this is the only discussion I've found on a couple of points of interest...



Ed the Roofer said:


> As long as the shingles are installed correctly, the top smooth portion of the shingle can be adjusted to wind up being where the SV II needs to set on.
> 
> Unexposed caulk, ie; Caulk that is hidden from the UV of the sun and sandwiched in between two products does not weather like exposed caulking does.
> 
> Ed


How would one "adjust" the top portion - does this mean move the entire shingle down, so the lower row has less exposure? What would you do in a situation (like mine) where you aren't running the vent the entire length of the ridge? Seems like this might create an odd look, with the differing exposures - or is that not really noticeable with the architectural shingles?

How do you "hide" the sealant? Won't the sealant filling the gap between the vent & "base layer" of the shingle be exposed? Is tripolymer an appropriate sealant for this situation?

Thanks IA for your feedback & insight!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

You should start anew thread. You won't get much response to this.


----------

